# Ulcerative Colitis



## Wannajoin (19 Mar 2005)

???
Does anyone know if having ulcerative colitis will keep me out of joining CF?
It's an irritable bowel disease, but it can be controlled with medication.


----------



## infamous_p (19 Mar 2005)

is that... irritable bowel syndrome?


----------



## infamous_p (19 Mar 2005)

i mean..... THE irritable bowel syndrome? lol


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Mar 2005)

IBS can keep you from joining...it will depend on the status of your symptoms, treatment regime and the resulting Medical Employment Limitations such as:
- Follow-up with Specialist required frequently
- requires medication that cannot be found throughout the world
- Cannot do rucksack marches
- Requires regular rest

If your condition is pre-existing and causes limitations on your employability or deployability, you will most likely not be admitted
If you develop a medical condition after enrolment the same conditions apply
If you do not disclose the illness and it affects your employability or deployability then you can be released for Irregular Enrolment - i.e., lying


----------



## Love793 (29 Mar 2005)

Wannajoin said:
			
		

> ???
> Does anyone know if having ulcerative colitis will keep me out of joining CF?
> It's an irritable bowel disease, but it can be controlled with medication.



You're going to have to take that up with Medical Team, during the recruiting process.


----------

